# whick tackle backpack?



## camaroman (May 17, 2009)

i am looking at 2 different tackle backpack for the main purpose of taking with me while shore fishing and i will take it on my kayak a few times a month too.
the first one s the okuma, which is $45 at walmart. the second one is the field and stream one they have at dicks for $60
any experience with either one? are they remotely water resistant?


----------

